# Exhaust Pipes Clean and Polish



## jaydav2306 (Feb 17, 2010)

best thing for cleaning the exhaust pipes any ideas??? Cheers


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

Any metal polish like Autosol should do the trick. 

Josh


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

As josh says any metal polish, they should all bring the tips up nice a clean


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

Give them a spray with whatever wheel cleaner you're using too before hand so as they're clean before being polished. I have used both Autosol and Autoglym Metal Polish. I'd say stick with the Autosol as you can get it off eBay for a couple of quid and it's easier to apply as it's like toothpaste as opposed to the AG runny stuff.

Don't brush your teeth with it though!


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 24, 2009)

Autosol and my old toothbrush for me


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

I give mine a quick spray with my bilberry wheel cleaner, and then give them a go with Autosol. They stay shiny for weeks and really only need an occasional top-up. Washing does the trick for the most part now.


----------



## Alex_TT (Feb 22, 2010)

Did mine today using autosol, well happy with the results....

BEFORE -










After -


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

WITCHCRAFT!! 

Good stuff that Autosol. I find it really easy to use too.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I couldn't be arsed with all that so I painted mine black and now I don't have to bother 

Charlie


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

What if the backbox part is so bad that Autosol wont shift it?


----------



## Alex_TT (Feb 22, 2010)

Tbh i dont think you will ever get the backbox absaloutly gleeming!

is some serious elbow grease and autosol so sort that! im not too sure its the same material as the exhaust tips, meaning it wont shine up as good as the tips anyway. :?: :?:


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

If you're serious about getting the backbox clean perhaps consider some of this stuff - http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/B ... Cut_1.html. I'm getting some delivered today to use on my wheels which have polished rims. I tried Autosol and and good dollop of elbow grease and couldn't shift all the tarnishing. I've therefore gone for the Britemax 'easy-cut' which is said to shift 'heavy' oxidation. I say Autosol is more of a 'light' oxidation remover. I've also bought the 'final-shine' for the wheels as it has a sealent in it which is supposed to be long lasting, hence may be worth a look for the backbox too&#8230;

Also consider some fine grade wire wool. Shouldn't damage the metal but helps to polish it up.

Only came across the Britemax stuff on Monday after speaking to a professional detailer. I'll let you know how I get on at the weekend with it. I've got high hopes though!


----------

